# Win a Wine and Cheese Tour at Jose Maria da Fonseca in Portugal



## ptdreamcoast (Dec 2, 2010)

Portugal Dream Coast and the world famous winery Jose Maria da Fonseca are joining together this Christmas to offer you an amazing prize:

*Guided tour to the Jose Maria Fonseca winery with Wine and Cheese tastings for two people,with offer of a bottle of Setubal Moscatel​​*

*Click to participate:*

Jose Maria da Fonseca Prize Draw​


----------

